# Returning to riding after broken back.



## blackjack1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello, 
I broke my back in March - snapped two transverse processes and broke my sacrum in a big U shape - I needed pins and screws to fix it. I am now about 7 weeks post 2nd surgery where all the metal work was removed. The surgeon is saying once I hit 3months post I should be pretty much ready to go and start doing active and contact sports (he is going off time frames for rugby players as he doesn't deal with many skydiving horse riders!).
I just wondered if anyone had any stories or experience of a similar injury? And getting back on a horse after these injuries.
I did a bit of riding before the 2nd op, which felt fine apart from rising trot, but I had issues with the screws causing me pain.
They have said 3 months post op so the bones have filled in all the holes left by taking the screws out, anytime before this I risk re-damaging or cracking the area.
Thanks for reading and PLEASE let me know if you have experienced something similar.

Thanks


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have done that, but I've helped rehab people who have. 

You must, must check with your doctor, get your records and have a therapist (PT) who is sympathetic to riding advise you.

Some get back to riding at the same level as before. Others cannot. 

Completely depends where on the transverse process your fractures are. What kind of riding you do. Things like that. Your own circumstances and condition will guide their advice.

The pelvic fractures are usually less of a concern. If you were plated and live in a cold climate you will notice that. Otherwise, those heal quite nicely. Only one rancher I know started using sheepskin on his saddle for cushion. I know four or five that have had pelvic fracture of one sort or another.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I busted my back in the 60s, three places. Ended up in a frame for a couple of months. 
I was told not to ride again. I didn't for 18 months. I had a job 9 to 5 earning more money than I dreamed of, bored out of my tiny mind! Started teaching some children. When one pony was being a little devil I got on him to sort him out.

Started riding quiet horses. Boring. 
I spent my free time finding ponies and horses for people. Fell in with a mad Irish horse dealer. 
To cut a long story short, I ended up with having a bad fall on a horse we were trying. I ended up chest deep in water, along with the horse. 
It was stagnant water and we stank! 

As I waded out of the mud and mire the thought that was prevalent in my head was that if anything was going to happen to me then it should have happened then!

I never looked back nor, touch wood, had any back problems from the break.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Definitely listen to your doctor, and boots is 100% about physical therapy.

I broke my pelvis getting bucked off a horse and it took a few months to really be able to loosen up in the saddle after getting the all clear. If you can, ride a smooth, steady eddie and regain your balance. Getting my seat back was my biggest challenge.


----------

